# 2007 GTI Burning Oil



## vdubclub88 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey,
My girl has an '07 GTI. I've been keeping an eye on her fluids and noticed her engine seems to be using a bit more oil than I had expected. I haven't dealt with many vehicles let alone ones with turbochargers, so I was * wondering if it is typical for a turbo vehicle to consume a little oil *. It isn't a ridiculous amount, but enough to concern me. It was on max. after I last changed the oil and it is just about down to min. after about 3500kms. I doubted a leak but checked anyway, and can't see any place where oil is leaking (hard to find any oil actually, the thing is so clean).
(I'm not sure if it is relevant but she has an APR Stage II chip in it.)
Thanks for the help. 


_Modified by vdubclub88 at 9:15 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Burning Oil (vdubclub88)*

The 2.0T FSI in your GTI is a known oil burner. VW states that up to one litre of consumption per 1,600KM is "normal" (although that much is BS). But I'd say your car is pretty normal, just keep a litre of the good stuff on hand and check it regularly.


----------



## vdubclub88 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: 2007 GTI Burning Oil (bcze1)*

Thanks for the response! 
Speaking of "the good stuff", I use Castrol Syntec 5W-30 in it--anyone have an opinion on what oil to be running in this motor? 
As far as 1L:1600KM, for myself it was about 1L:3500kms. 
This is a novice question, but I'm clearly new: When/how does a 4-stroke motor consume oil? How does a turbo influence the amount consumed?
Thanks again for the quick help, I was worried something was up with her car. This is good news for an $18,000 investment, haha. 


_Modified by vdubclub88 at 11:18 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Burning Oil (vdubclub88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubclub88* »_Thanks for the response! 
Speaking of "the good stuff", I use Castrol Syntec 5W-30 in it--anyone have an opinion on what oil to be running in this motor? 


i would search for an oil discussion thread... the information is readily available for all your oil decision making adventures.
hint 1: you can probably reduce the oil consumption in her car by 50% by using a vw502 approved oil (shoot for something of 5w40 variety) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rhouse181 at 12:00 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: 2007 GTI Burning Oil (vdubclub88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubclub88* »_Thanks for the response! 
Speaking of "the good stuff", I use Castrol Syntec 5W-30 in it--anyone have an opinion on what oil to be running in this motor? 
As far as 1L:1600KM, for myself it was about 1L:3500kms. 
_Modified by vdubclub88 at 11:18 AM 1-26-2010_

When i first got my car it had 5W-40 Castrol Syntec in it. I assumed there was zero oil burning since my GF's 02 GLI never burned a drop.
Oh how wrong i was!
In 3000km i was down 1L!
That started my research on oil quality. The dealership Castrol (whether 5W-30 or 5W-40) is not very strong. Yes, it IS 502 00 approved, but there's DEFINITELY better choices out there. 
Check the archives of UOA's.
..Do the knowledge.


----------

